# We took delivery today...wow



## elkhartjim (May 26, 2008)




----------



## Guest (May 26, 2008)

RE: We took delivery today...wow

hey jim.. nice rig ,, where can i get one ,, i always wanted a MH with a porch    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (May 26, 2008)

Re: We took delivery today...wow

hey Jim I see you just took ownership of this marvelous MH,,but I see a for sell sign on it. How much, like Rod need one with a porch. :laugh:  :laugh:    :approve:


----------



## elkhartjim (May 26, 2008)

RE: We took delivery today...wow

Well I'll tell ya'll...the for sale sign added character and covered a hole in the side. I've got my eye on a outhouse that will attach right nice. Hate those long walks to the privey in the middle of the night. Best of all, wait till Tex see's it....he'll be offering a oilwell just to come stay in it. Rod, you might consider a rig like this. Its cedar and won't rust on the beach so quick.


----------



## H2H1 (May 26, 2008)

Re: We took delivery today...wow

can't wait for Tex's bid. you know you might get a oil well out of this :laugh: :laugh: . But Rod might offer free RV service for it since it's cedar and will fit right in at MB :laugh: :laugh: :approve:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (May 26, 2008)

Re: We took delivery today...wow

Jim, I'm sorry to be the one to tell you this, but the manufacturer just went out of business yesterday.

Besides that looks like the one I just got rid of as a trade-in.  My new model came with a privy and A/C (no glass to break, either!)

And all the pots come in stainless now, and it is equipped with a satellite dish; not that old fashion TV antenna (which won't work on HD, anyway.)

You bought yesterday's model, Jim. You shoulda got on the forum and asked us what to buy.


----------



## elkhartjim (May 26, 2008)

Re: We took delivery today...wow

Damn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## krautdog (May 27, 2008)

Re: We took delivery today...wow

That's even better than what I saw this weekend, unfortunately I didn't have my camera to capture an image but, at my campground, someone had one of those units that sits on the back of a pick up truck, not sure exactly what they are called. Anyway, they had one of these mounted on the back of a dump truck, they must have been really desperate to camp. The door was about 4' off of the ground and they had a big aluminum ladder to get in and out. My kids got a kick out of it.

Cheers!


----------



## utmtman (May 27, 2008)

Re: We took delivery today...wow

LOL


----------



## DL Rupper (May 27, 2008)

Re: We took delivery today...wow

Heck I thought it was an outhouse on wheels.  Sorry.


----------



## H2H1 (May 27, 2008)

Re: We took delivery today...wow

THAT WAS FUNNY!!!! let see how many outrageous RV's we can find when we are out this summer and post back


----------



## elkhartjim (May 27, 2008)

Re: We took delivery today...wow

Ya'll gonna mess around and hurt me and mamma's feelings.  We be rilly proud of our new home,  its got a bath tub...see it hanging on the outside wall.  I believe its a certified number ten washtub.  Oh sweet memories coming back of those Saturday nights when we wuz kids.


----------



## elkhartjim (May 28, 2008)

Anybody looking for their cab?


----------



## DL Rupper (May 28, 2008)

RE: We took delivery today...wow

:laugh:How do you post a picture?  Tried for an hour and couldn't get it out of my documents to post.


----------



## H2H1 (May 28, 2008)

Re: We took delivery today...wow

jim you got to much time on your hands, find a job or go camping more :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: 

Also tell us how to post as DL said :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (May 28, 2008)

Re: We took delivery today...wow



DL, you have to 'host' the picture somewhere first. Then you post a link to it here or post the picture.  

Photobucket  is the one I use, and also Flickr .


----------



## elkhartjim (May 28, 2008)

Re: We took delivery today...wow

Ya'll just wait...when my gas well comes in, I'm gona get real serious about this here retirement and really show you what I can do Story of my life...everytime my ship has come in, I've been at the dang airport...miss it every time.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

Re: We took delivery today...wow

hey jim ,, how did u get that picture of my MH ??? i was on the way to MB when that happened ,, but i said the heck with it ,, i gotta get to te beach  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: 
but i gotta say that was funny   :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (May 28, 2008)

Re: We took delivery today...wow

Hollis, that's what could happen when you don't unplug the power cord before leaving your RV site!  :clown:


----------



## H2H1 (May 28, 2008)

Re: We took delivery today...wow

hey Tex it not the power cord that I forget, it's the bat wing antenna


----------



## DL Rupper (May 29, 2008)

Re: We took delivery today...wow

Check my forum photo album for pix of my RV. :approve:


----------



## elkhartjim (May 29, 2008)

Re: We took delivery today...wow

Nice DL.....but no porch.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (May 29, 2008)

Re: We took delivery today...wow

Yeah, but did you see the pictures of his back yard?   :clown:


----------



## elkhartjim (May 29, 2008)

RE: We took delivery today...wow

I don't care about a back yard if its got a dang bear in it. Besides, hows he going to push a lawnmower up and down those hillls?


----------



## TexasClodhopper (May 30, 2008)

Re: We took delivery today...wow

Jim, yer jus' not listenin'.  He's got a DODGE lawnmore. No problim'.  :clown:


----------



## cwishert (Jul 1, 2008)

Re: We took delivery today...wow

I know this is kind of an old thread but my puter won't show the first picture Jim posted.  I want to see it so I can be in on the joke. Can you post it again so maybe I could see it.  I know there is probably a way for me to see it but I am not that technical.  Tried right clcking on it and told it to show picture but still didn't work.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2008)

Re: We took delivery today...wow

must be something up with the sight ,, Carol ,, i went back to the first post on it and it is a red x ,, tyr it agian when u logg back on ,, it may work then ,,,  :approve:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jul 2, 2008)

Re: We took delivery today...wow

The pictures that Jim posted were posted as 'links' to some other sight that Jim does not have control over. That site's owner got tired of all of the thousands of hits to it that this caused, so he/she moved/removed the picture. He/she has to pay for that bandwidth, and it probably cost some extra dollars to host our enjoyment.

The friendly way to post those kind of pictures is to download them to your computer, then upload them to your own hosting site (such as Photobucket.) That way the original owner is not inundated with hits to his site.


----------



## cwishert (Jul 2, 2008)

Re: We took delivery today...wow

Oh well guess I just missed out on that one.  I love all the fun everyone has on this site.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

Re: We took delivery today...wow

hey Carol .. go to DL's albums ,, he has a picture almost the same as jim had ,, it's under his rv ,, in his albums    :approve:  :approve:


----------

